# I need help freezing tarts!



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

freezing and baking fruit tarts. (sorry to those who thought I was talking about something else!) 
I need to make a whole lot of tarts, freeze them, and bake them a few weeks from now. I can't seem to google anything on the subject, thought you guys could help.
I'm going to the farmer's market today, getting in season fruits (strawberrys, cherries, maybe peaches are in.....) coming home with some friends and making them. ugh.
This is not my idea, but I'm in a wedding and this is what the bride wants instead of cake. It's a small wedding, about 50 people, but my co-bridesmaid and I need to make all of the tarts! 
I've baked pies before, never frozen them. Never made tarts before! And the bride and bridesmaid have never made a pie in their life! (Good think I love them so much!)
Can I take a pie recipe, divide it into tarts, freeze them, and somehow adjust the cooking time? Can I cook them from frozen? Any good recipes you have? Any help at all would be much appreciated.( I posted in cooking too, but thought I might get more exposure up here!)
Thanks for your help!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

If they would stop screaming and trying to get away, it wouldn't be a problem. I recommend stronger rope for those tarts.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

This is a wedding, and you want to do an untried technique? Um. Not me. I'd be scared to death of making 100 tarts and having them be soupy or soggy or the filling would separate or something.


----------



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

LOL Beccachow! I know I'm gonna get a few of those responses!

Alice, I completely agree! I've tried to talk her out of it, but I get the "but it's my wedding" talk. So tarts it is......


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

In my experience, fresh fruit tarts are filled AFTER you bake the shells. I'm thinking the filling would separate if frozen.

You might be able to do jam tarts this way, but not fresh strawberry tarts, or lemon tarts, or anything like that. Just make your shells and freeze them before baking. They can be baked "blind" (empty) the day before and stored in airtight containers, and the filling can be made separately and refrigerated. Assemble the morning of the event.

No way would I freeze them filled -- they'd thaw out soggy, I think.


----------



## Chris in PA (May 13, 2002)

I think I would do as Tracy suggests. It would be easier to fill the tarts the day of or night before the event. It would be easier to do that than run around figuring out what to do when they turn out wrong.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

It is a very simple process. My mom owned a restaurant where we made pies and tarts once a month and froze them before baking them. We made 40-50 at a time.

Make the filling as if you were going to can it. You cook it about same time you would with canning but cook it in the stove top. This can be adjusted down with delicate fruits(berries) Make the shells, fill and freeze. Do not prebake the shells.

I use Clearjel as my thickener. There is also the option of use raw fruit and make a bit of sauce using fruit juice and clearjel. I however think that with tarts and the quicker cooking time it might be better to precook all the fillings somewhat.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.ourbestbites.com/2009/09/single-serving-pie-in-a-jar/

Look over this recipe as well. it might give you some ideas.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think you should hire painterswife to make them for you.


----------



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

painterswife, I love that link! (except I made the mistake of showing the bride the link.... and now she wants to buy mason jars!)
Seriously though, is it a long drive to Ontario from your area???? Cuz I like Alices' idea!! 
Shoulda mentioned these are cooked tarts, not fresh berries, thanks though tracy / chris!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

painterswife said:


> http://www.ourbestbites.com/2009/09/single-serving-pie-in-a-jar/
> 
> Look over this recipe as well. it might give you some ideas.


I'm not usually into the mini dessert craze that's going on right now, but ohmigosh, these are adorable! lol They'd be perfect for a shower or even a casual wedding reception, but I'm thinking if this girl has her heart set on tarts she's probably going for a more formal theme. But I'd go for these in a heartbeat myself! Great find Painterswife! 

I also agree with Terry, if you fill and bake them ahead of time, they're going to thaw out into a goopy, soggy mess. You can make tart shells and freeze them well ahead of time though, if need be. Just wrap them well and place them where they won't be bumped or jostled around (frozen pastry shells will crack like ice, ask me how I know, lol). 

Here's a blog called Tarte du Jour. I especially like the lemon curd and raspberry tarts (second link), or the chocolate tart with toasted cashews, but there are lots of ideas. Good luck!

http://www.tartedujour.com/display/Search?searchQuery=tart&moduleId=7012668

http://www.tartedujour.com/journal/...and-raspberry-tartlets-the-taste-of-suns.html

P.S. Oops, you posted while I was typing, lol. Guess she DOES like the idea of the jars!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

strawhouse said:


> painterswife, I love that link! (except I made the mistake of showing the bride the link.... and now she wants to buy mason jars!)
> Seriously though, is it a long drive to Ontario from your area???? Cuz I like Alices' idea!!
> Shoulda mentioned these are cooked tarts, not fresh berries, thanks though tracy / chris!


Too long of a drive and if I hit Canada and did not visit all my family, ranging from Manitoba all the way to Vancouver(home town) I would be dead before I hit the border heading home.

I think the mason jar idea could be great if you decorated them to go with the theme. I think you could also find some other really neat containers that could work as well.

That website is my go to website for neat ideas and great recipes.


----------



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

120 tarts are filled and in the freezer!
Thanks everyone for your help!
I used painterswife's suggestions. Cooked filling, filled pastry, and stuck em in the freezer. We mad a pie at the end for us to eat tonight, and it was sooooo good. (I'm feeling a little ill from too much pie filling taste testing tonight though!)
They look like little store bought frozen pies.... hopefully they bake up well!
I think the bride will be happy either way, she was really proud of herself / us once she tasted things. She got a dose of reality though, she didn't belive me that it would take us all afternoon and evening! My sweet freind really wants the homesteading life, but has no idea the time involved in, well, anything! 
Thanks again guys!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

you need help teasing WHAT?


----------

